# elite bows



## adamtbundy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey everyone out there. i have a question in regards to elite bows. I have been seeing alot of them for sale and alot of people owning them. unfortunatly i do not have a dealer near me to try one out. wondering if these bows are really as good as people are saying. just would like your feedback. what other bows on the market would be similar to the feel of these bows. thanks:shade:


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have the Elite XLR. I have been shooting for 24 years. I have had many different bows. And bows are really mostly personal preference. This though is a tack driver. It is working out great for me. Others I would want would be a Hoyt.


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

These bows are as good as they say Imo. I love my gt it is compareable to the alien x or the 101st airborne whit a little bit smoother draw. Fit to finish they are top of the line bows!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The XLR is one good looking bow and shoots pretty darn good. If you buy one I'd be happy to shoot it for you. :smile:


----------



## Redsage (May 30, 2006)

*Elite Archery*

I have the XLR and the GT 500 and love them.
They are made as good as any bow out today. 
Get one you will love it as I do!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm having a good year with my GT500, first at Florida pro/am and second at London. For me I love the fact that I can shoot 55lbs and shoot 286 fps with a 338 grain arrow.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

great bows, but would like them better if I could get them to answer the phone. Service kinda sucks since the sell out and move across the country.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Just got two gt 500. Bow is a real shooter. Give one a try


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

shooter444002 said:


> great bows, but would like them better if I could get them to answer the phone. Service kinda sucks since the sell out and move across the country.


 Or answer an EMail


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Email Jim - [email protected] - He will get back to you quick.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

i am in the prosses of sending my synergy back to elite to correct a problem that just developed and have been working with Jim Klossner and can say with out a boubt that he has responded quickly and imo this has been great service and i would shoot nothing but elite but,now i am waiting to see the new strothers bows and will decide when they hit the show rooms


----------



## Redsage (May 30, 2006)

Elite has grate service will get your Bow fixed up.
I to am interested in see Strothers Bow up close.
Elite 2010 Bow are already to go, will see how they stand up to Kevens new Bow company!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had a GT500 for a year know and have killed more animals with it than you can shake a stick at. They are great bows and I would recommend them to any one. I will say however they are a little agressive but man are they fast!! GREAT BOW


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

What is the price range of the gt500 ?


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*elite*

my elite GT500 is the best hunting bow I have ever shot., but I use a hoyt vantage elite for target shooting. There are alot of good bows on the market and you need to find the one you like and one that fits your budget.


----------



## 2slow4you (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought a Z28, the dealer has GREAT communication with the rep and can call her 24/7 and she answers.
I love my new bow
I plan to get the GT500 next!!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

P.S. Take a look at the new warranty for used bows. lifetime on any used bow no matter how many owners before you, the best out there so far. Way to go Elite.


----------



## Corey B (Sep 9, 2009)

just got my GT500 friday, this thing is a tack driver! very smooth draw, and man is it fast! Can't wait to draw blood with it. Shoot one!


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you don't have a dealer close by, go to a 3D shoot...someone there will let you take some practice shots with theirs. Be prepared...after you shoot one...you will be obsessed with purchasing one...at any cost.

You can get some great deals on AT if you find one with your DL. If not, you will need to spend $80 to get a new set of cams that fit you, and sell the ones on the bow ($60). 

These bows spoil you...they shoot unbelivable small groups at long yardages..and the arrows get there VERY fast. Engineering at it's best!


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Do they make any bows other than Elite?


----------

